
How do you reject a job offer gracefully? - vagrantJin
I can&#x27;t possibly be qualified in the technical role and the company knows this full well(The role I applied for isn&#x27;t available any longer). They still offered me another route to an  engineering job anyway. I get the feeling they liked my interest in business related things despite being a dev
(after a long non-technical interview we all enjoyed), but I know their stack is not one of my competencies. Been fumbling mess over this for at least a week.
======
mimixco
Do you want it to become one of your competencies? Maybe they like you enough
to let you learn it on the job. If you want to work there and want to learn
that stack, why not? If you really don't want to work there, then just thank
them and say you've decided to pursue another opportunity.

~~~
vagrantJin
I definitely want to work there. The problems they're solving are interesting
and fascinating and their engineering team is really good. I'd slow them down
if nothing else.

~~~
mimixco
I had a couple big companies take a chance on me when I didn't know much and
it worked out for them. Think of it as their investment in you which you repay
with your enthusiasm and terrific contributions.

